# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Guns N' Roses / Velvet Revolver

## FTN_2004

Pershendetje,
 Pashe te gjitha faqet dhe nuk ka asnji per GNR keshtu qe duke qene se jam fans i ketyre, thashe te filloi vete i pari. Shkruani opinionet tuaja (jo me nje rresht), nqs keni pare ndonje koncert (Arcimedes ki menjen n'mesim), cfare mbani mend nga koha kur GNR ishin ne krye te skenes se rock n'roll etj etj. 
  Mua me kujtohet dikur, mbase nga viti '92,  '93 (kur isha 12 vjec), MTV sa pati nisur te lejohej, sapo kisha fillu anglishten ne shkolle dhe nuk merrja vesh shume. Si kalamaj qe po kalonin ne adoleshence nga muzika nuk merrnim vesh shume, Metallica (black album) ishte shume i forte per veshin tim te pamesuar me metal. Po nje grup me nje video te titulluar November Rain me pat terhequr vemendjen. Mbase nga video, apo menyra e te kenduarit, ose fundi i videos (nuk kuptoja pse vdiste nusja ne fund) nuk e di. Mora vesh qe emri i grupit ishte Guns N Roses dhe me terhoqi si emer, plus fakti qe shume "metalaret" e athershem nuk flisnin me shume adhurim per ket banden qe nuk luante metal te fuqishem.  Me ne fund e gjeta per ke grup do beja tifozllik. Problemi ishte qe athere nuk kishte shume informacion per te. Nejse se po zgjatem shume, albumi i pare qe bleva ishte "Appetite for Destruction" kasete pirate nga Polonia qe nuk perfshinte 2 kenge kryesore po kush e dinte athere ? Mbaj mend zhgenjimin tim kur lexoj titujt e kengeve dhe nuk ishte "don't cry" (Ku e dija un qe don't cry ishte album tjeter) Akoma me kujtohet hera  e pare kur e futa albumin ne manjetofonin e athershem ( me nji speaker haha) dhe kitarra e fillimit Welcome to the Jungle me rrenqethi mishin. Qe nga ai moment e dija cili do ishte grupi im i preferuar. Qe athere kane kaluar 13 vjet, dhe "Appetite for Destruction" kendohet akoma ne cd-player te pakten nje here ne dite. Ky album per mua eshte i magjishem, cdo kenge eshte sa e thjeshte, po dhe aq komplekse. Zeri i Axlit eshte madheshtor, i vecante, ndryshon nga kenga ne kenge. Nuk eshte cudi qe ky album eshte debut albumi me i sukseshem ne historine e rockut. Kaq kisha un per albumin.
   Fatkeqesisht, me famen, parat, karakterin e Axlit, grupi u prish ose me sakte antaret kryesore u larguan. Kjo nuk e pengoi diktatorin Axl te sjelle pjestare te rinj ne bande duke u perpjekur te mbaje emrin gjalle. Per mendimin tim, GNR nuk jam me dhe nuk kane qene GNR qe nga '91 me largimin e Steven Adlerit ne bateri. Jam kurioz te di nqs ndonjeri prej jush ka pare Live in Tokyo, DVD , ose Koncertin ne Hipodromin e Frances ose Rock in Rio ne 2001 me ate monsten e cuditshme me emer Buckethead qe perpiqet te zevendesoi Slashin. Kaq kisha per GNR un tani per tani. Do shkruaj prap ndonje dite tjeter.




 VELVET REVOLVER: 3/5 e GNR dikur, jo keq. Ne fillim nuk me bene ndonje pershtypje shume, derisa shkova te shoh nje koncert te tyre per ditlindje (dhurata me e bukur). Grupi me i mire i rockut tani per tani, e cuditshme, energjia e dikurshme eshte akoma, Slash duket sikur nuk ka ndryshuar fare nga ai slash i dikurshem me solot ne kitare. Scott Weiland mgjs nga levizjet duket si gay, eshte leader i vertete, di sesi te gjalleroi turmen. Mgjs nuk ia fal manaxhereve qe kishin prure Hoobastank per grup hapes (ca eshte ky emer Hoobastank?) me demek per te prure kalamajte brezin e ri te koncert, prap kishte lezet te shifsha burra, gra me kalamaj qe kendonin Mr. Brownsone ose It's so easy.. Mbarova un  tani per tani, se mu mbaru dhe boja. pres opinionet , shkrimet tuaja.

----------


## StterollA

Pak a shume histori e ngjajshme dhe e imja.. nje kasetofon i vogel dhe nje kasete pirate. As qe i kuptoja fjalet e kenges vetem shkundja  koken (as floket si kisha te gjata lol) pas kitares. Ne fillim degjoja nga 20 here rrjeshtaz Paradise Cityn dhe Knockin' On Heaven's Door se me dukeshin me energjetike. Sot megjithse secila kenge sjell emocione te vecante, mbi te gjitha do te vecoja I Used To Lover Her. Axel ka zerin flori po karakter idoti...  ne kulm te cdo mosmarrveshje mes anetareve te ish GNR, ai dhe Slash hedhin ne gjyq njeri tjetrin ne lidhje me copyrights te kengeve. 

Para disa javesh lexova qe kishin dal ne internet ca kenge te albumit te shumpritur "Chinese Democracy". Me saktesisht 4 prejt tyre: "I.R.S" , " Better", "The Blues", "There was the time" . Kenget jane te ngjashme me "Yesterday" 'Patient" dhe nja dy kenge tjera nga GNR e vjeter.. Vete grupi i kish nxjere per pune publiciteti. Kritikat e atyre qe kishin aritur ti degjojne ishin shume pozitive, Axel mban te njejten tempo, ate duan dhe fansat e GNR nga ai... Te shpresojne qe se fundi ky album te del ne shitje.

Velvet Revolver jane nje grup legjenash (dhe drogaxhinjsh  :buzeqeshje: ).. Bashko Scott Weiland, Slash, Duff McKagen, dhe Matt Sorum.. dhe nxjer nje eksploziv si VR. Ne albumin Contraband sgjen asnje kenge keqe, por eshte komplet ndryshe nga stili i GNR te meparshme. Fansat e GNR prisnin te kunderten prandaj dhe kritikat ne lidhje ne VR i gjen te perziera.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Na kujtuat kohet e shkolles se mesme, lol. Edhe une kam pas qene pak a shume tifoz i cmen i Guns'ave. Kaseta e pare qe i kam degju G&R've ka qene Use Your Illusion 1, fatmiresisht per mu, kasete origjinale e ardhme nga Greqia, bile dhe me tekste kengesh  :buzeqeshje: . Ishte nje kohe qe Don't cry degjohej deri 10 here ne dite. Kurse Garden of Eden me Perfect Crime perfaqsonte kulmin e muzikes se rende per veshin tim asokohe. Pastaj vjen Use Your Illusion 2, me perla si Civil War, Locomotive (sidomos ajo soloja ne fund) dhe Estranged. Nga Appettite for Destruction, kur e kam degju per here te pare kam ngele pak i zhgenjyer. Megjithate me kalimin e kohes, ca kenge filluan te me pelqenin jashtezakonisht shume sidomos Nightrain dhe sigurisht Sweet Child of Mine. Kurse zgjenjimi total ishte me Spaghetti Incident. Bile mbaj mend qe e kam degjuar per here te pare si gjysem mceftas ne ore te historise. Akoma me teper zhgenjim kur mora vesh qe e vetmja kenge qe me pelqeu nga albumi, "Ain it Fun", kendohej nga Duff dhe jo Axl. 

Si per fund: kur po lexoja nje reviste, "Kerrang" me duket para nje 7-8 vjetesh, mbaj mend qe kishte nje lajm per G&R qe po beheshin gati te regjistronin nje album te ri dhe jepte perberjen e grupit. Si perfundim nga garda e vjeter ishte vetem Axl dhe ne fund fare artikulli mbyllej me "Ok thats cool but why the hell is this group called Guns & Roses?". 

Dont damn me, when I speak a piece of mind
Cause silence isn't golden when I'm holding it inside
Cause I've been where I've been and I've seen what I've seen
I put my pen to the paper cause it's all a part of me. 

Sometimes I wanna kill, sometimes I wanna die
Sometimes I wanna destry, sometimes I wanne cry
Sometimes I could get even, sometimes I could give up
Sometimes I could give, sometimes I never give a ****

----------


## vampmirela666

don't you cry tonighaiaiaiaiaiaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

me behet qejfi te shoh kete rubrike sepse me kete grup jam rritur dhe kam kujtimet e femijerise sepse pastaj kalova ne 'metal extreme'(thrash/black/death) por Gansat ngelen te pavdekshem sidomos qe ne Tirane kam pase qene nje nga ato te vetmet femra qe kur dilja ne xhiro kisha rrypin e kuq si Axl dhe nuk e çaja koken se çfare thonin njerezit, floket i kisha lyer me te njejten ngjyre si Axl-i,çfare nostalgjie qe mu ringjall...

"appetit for destruction" ishte dashuria ime e pare sidomos me notat e para te 'sweet child of mine' qe ma rrenqethnin mishin,gjithashtu dhe "live like a suicide" shume i lezetshem me 'nice boys' dhe nje nga kenget e marra nga AC/DC qe e kendonte Bon Skot (legjende me vete dhe ky) me titull 'whole lotta rosie' qe Axl e kendon me nje stil te vetin dhe teper origjinal,nje kuq i talentuar jo vetem ne ze por dhe ne piano

gjithashtu dhe G'n'R lies shume album simpatik me 'patience' etj...
por kur dolen Use you illusion I + II aty ishte kulmi i tyre,kur i veja ne manjetofon nuk i veja vetem per vete por i degjonte dhe gjithe lagjja bashke me pleq e plaka besoj se i njifshin duke i degjaur aq shpesh hahaha
"spaghetti incident" ishte nje dekadence dhe u zhgenjeva por me e tmerrshmja ishte ndarja,kjo gje nuk durohej me dot

po albumi "chinese democracy" ekziston dhe me pelqejne kenge si 'madagascar'
por nuk eshte me ajo epoka e kompozimeve me Slash Duff apo Izzy,i mungon ajo perzierja pikante qe quhej Guns'n'roses me 'old line up'=formacioni i dikurshem

per nje gje jam e lumtur sot pas kaq vitesh nje enderr feminore do me realizohet
sepse kam bileten e koncertit te Gunsave ne 20 qershor 2006 ne Paris ne nje salle gjigande ku me zor pres ti shoh,megjithese as Slashi as Duffi as Gilby as Matt as Izzy as Steve nuk jane me ( e padurueshme kjo) vetem Dizzy ka mbetur

JA VLEN NJE HERE NE JETE TE SHOH AXL ROSE DUKE KENDUAR PERBALLE MEJE
dhe pastaj le te vdes yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## adis68

Per mua ajo qe ndodhi me GNR eshte fatkeqesi me permasa historike. Nuk mund te them dot se kush ka me shume faj Axel apo Slash, por mund te them as Velvet Revolver as GNR te tanishmit nuk jane GNR te dikurshem. I pashe ne koncert Velvet Revolver. Vertet grup i fuqishem. Slash si gjithmone i shkelqyer me cigaren qe nuk e hiqte nga goja. Provova emocione te rralla por edhe te cuditshme. Pashe dhe shijova live Guns N Roses pa Axel ose nje supergrup qe ishin po thuajse Guns N Roses por qe ne fakt nuk ishin. Te vinte per te qare dhe fjala e vetme qe me vinte ishte "PSE?"
Tani pervec ndonje nderhyrje hyjnore qe GNR te bashkohen nuk pres ndonje gje as nga Axel as nga Velvet Revolver (meqe ra fjala duhet te gjejne nje solist tjeter me shpejtesi)

----------


## FTN_2004

Pershendetje adis68 dhe ju te tjereve qe keni shkruajtur ketu. Me behet qejfi qe ka akoma fansa shqiptare te GNR ose VR.
 Un jam shume dakort qe ajo qe ndodhi me GNR eshte fatkeqesi por nga ana tjeter jam me dakort qe GNR te ishin shperndare pas largimit te Slashit dhe Duffit ne 96. Shumica e grupeve te asaj kohe qe ndejten bashke (Motley Crew, Metallica psh) nuk  kane bere asgje per tu permendur pasi ajo muzike fatkeqesisht ka vdekur. GNR ishin bashke pa nja 10 vjet , bene disa albume te paperseritshme dhe ketu duket te mbaroje. Axli duhet 1) te nderroi emrin e grupit (me mire Axl Rose sesa GNR pasi i ben me mire egos se tij) ose 2) ti kerkoi falje tifozave, Slashit Duffit dhe Steven Adler dhe te dalin ne tour boteror prap. Fundi i fundit na e kan nje borxh te tille apo jo ? Kaq per sa i perket ankimeve per Axlin. Ej, ka pa njeri koncerte te tjere te ketyre meqe ra fjala ? ke youtube.com ka shume kenge booteg te Gunsave te dikurshem.
 Velver Revolver.hmm...ne koncert jane te fuqishem fare sic tha adis68 po prap ka dicka qe mungon. Mbase eshte veshtire te besh muzike rock ne vitin 2006. Ky Scott Weiland si gay anoreksik duket? Vetem ket ankim kam un per te, sikur ta levizte me pak ate mbrapmen mir do ishte. 
 Pytja e fundit per sot: Preferoni me mire GNR e para Use your illusion ose cirkun qe u be me mbrapa me 6 antare + femrat kengetare ? Mua me pelqen me shume GNR e pare. Rock n'fuckin roll !

----------


## Arcimedes

Edhe un te njejtin mendim kam FTN. Axli me mire te kishte emrin e grupit tani Axl Rose, se sa GNR. Mua me pelqen GNR pa cirkun, por edhe me cirkun, sepse edhe ato femrat kishin ate lezetin e tyre. Tani, cdo pjesetar i grupit te 'cirkut' kishte ate rendesin dhe bukurine e tij/te saj. Per mendimin tim, Axli i mblidhte keta te gjithe bashke me ate zerin dhe edhe figuren e tij charmante.

Un mendoj qe me fundin dhe me ndarjen Guns 'n Roses mbaroi edhe Rock 'n roll.  Tani, pothuajse nuk e ndjek me fare muziken e re, sepse me duket si muzike comerciele, prandaj. Per mua GNR ishin grupi i fundit dhe me i madh i rock'n fuckin roll. 

Kaq njehere per njehere.  Ika ne pune tani. Te ndez makinen dhe ta ndigjoj edhe njehere ne makine ate Civil War, apo Knockin on Heavens Door edhe pastaj i piva ilacet e dites. Ha...ha...ha...

----------


## çuço

perdhendetje te gjithve.dua te them qe sa per  guns n' roses eshte me mire qe te na ngelet ai kujtimi i vjeter.Jane vertet grupi me i mire hard rock dhe te pa arritshem por kjo perpjekja e fundit per ribashkim per mua eshte thjesht nje deshtim qe njollos emrin e tyre dhe  pa axel rose nuk ka kuptim sepse ka qene ai qe e ngriti kete grup dhe e hudhoqi per te mos folur per zerin qe nuk e gjen dot sikur edhe 400 milijarde te kete bota

----------


## Arcimedes

Thoni c'te doni, por un jam tuj shku edhe njehere me i pare. Vin ne Nijmegen (Goffertpark) me 2 Korrik. 

Edhe s'ma ndin mu fare per antaret e tjere. Axli eshte fantastik fare. Ata tjeret le ti vijne e ti puthin doren atij se ai i ngriti e i boni njerez me emer ne te gjithe boten, per mendimin tim. Axeli eshte prape i ri nga mosha keshtu qe ai ka fuqi perseri mendoj une me e ngrit gjithe parkun ne kembe (kapaciteti 82.000) dhe me e bere megjithmend nje Rock n' Fuckin Roll fest per ne tifozat e cmendur, te ashtequajtur 
"The Motherfuc kers".  :pa dhembe:  

Un nuk mund ta lej dot ne balt kete kengetar te shkelqyer me ate zerin e tij gjenial, te cjerrur, prekes dhe shume te dhimbshem, por edhe shume te fuqishem qe ka me shume se 10 vjet qe me frymzon. 

Keshtu qe do te shkoj aty ne koncert e tij edhe le te vdes edhe un  aty. Edhe per ty FTN po vesh ate bluzen e Slashit, OK, qe ta bej pak me nerva Axelin.  :pa dhembe:  

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## FTN_2004

haha ku m'jan mledh nji tuf fansash t'Axlit mu mer ne nuk m'lejn rahat. E di si eshte puna ? Axl ka qene anetari me i rendesishem, lideri i grupit po deshe me e qujt keshtu se ai ishte i vetmi qe ishte esell ne vitet e lavdishme dhe gjithashtu i vetmi qe e kishte me seriozitet ket punen e grupit. Pislliku me i madh qe ka bere Axli per mendimin tim eshte kur i detyroi te tjeret ti japin atij te drejat e emrin "Guns N' Roses" ose perndryshe nuk do dilte te kendonte.Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja qe Axli i lejohet te dale te kendoje me 5 monstra te tjere (4 se Buckethead ka ikur) nen emrin Guns N'Roses, kur Velvet revolver ke 3 ex- Gunners. Bile kjo percarje besoj un eshte dhe arsyeja qe GNR kane dhjetra koncerte bootleg ne ebay, dhe vetem nje DVD koncert zyrtare. F$*#ing AXL :P Nejse, kaq kisha un, mbarova me ankimet per Axlin. Meqe ra fjala, do e nderroi fare ket avatarin se nuk e merito Axli te  kete fotografine ke emri im. 
 Hey Arcimed...vish bluzen me Slash dhe do behesh i famshem dhe ti rrezik si ai robi ne ROck in Rio qe u nxorr jashte nga rojet pasi Axlit nuk i pelqeu bluzja. E ke pa ate incidentin ?

PS: Po kerkoja ndonje foto te ketij grupit te ri te quajtur Guns N Roses po s'po gjej asnji. Ne nje interviste qe lexova Dizzy s'ia kishte idene fare se cfare ndodhte me GNR (persa i perket koncerteve dmth) Diktatori flokekuq me duket vazhdon akoma si dikur. Oh se harrova, Matt Sorum kishte shkruajtur ne blogun e tij qe kishte takuar Axlin ne nje klub ne New York javen e kaluar dhe ia kishin kaluar mire.

----------


## FTN_2004

Po lexoja diku qe Axl + Co. do beje dhe 2 shfaqje te tjera ne NY. Hmm...gjeja e pare qe me shkoi ne mendje: te perpiqem te blej biletat ? Te marr nja 2 dite leje ne maj ? te paguaj nja $200 karburant dhe ti hypi makines me shku ne NY? Te pres nja 2-3 ore ne salle duke prit Axlin te dali te kendoje ? hmmm...lene fare se nuk ia vlen si muhabet. Mua nuk me mbushet mendja akoma qe Axl+Co do dalin per koncert ket vere. Me vjen keq per ju qe keni ble biletat :P
 Nqs Axl e humb dhe kete rast, athere do perfundimisht do e bojkotoi ket projekt te quajtur GNR, edhe sikur albumi te dale ne shitje dhe Axli te me ftoje vete ne koncert. Mjaft tani.
 Kaq kisha un me ankimet per GNR. Dje po degjoja disa kenge te Use your illusion I qe un yll fare, dhe nuk para i degjoj shpesh ne krahasim me kenget e tjera. Psh. "Don't damn me" Dead Horse dhe monstra me emer Coma (konga Slashit kjo) jane shume te fuqishme, kitarra te mrekullushme nga mbreti i kitarres dhe vokali i WAR rock n roll motherfucker !!!

 ne youtube po sot ne orar te punes sigurisht po shikoja disa shfaqje te Velvet revolver po nuk me terhqe as shume as muzika, as zeri, as perdredhja e belit te Scott Weiland. aaah sa mire do ishte sikur te pese antaret e dikurshem te silleshin si burra dhe jo kalamoj dhe te dalin te kendojne dhe njehere duke i lene menjane inatet prej kalamojsh.
 enderron dhe FTN-ja enderron.

 (mire qe me doli pija tashi te pakten)

----------


## Arcimedes

Dje pash koncertin e Guns n Roses ne Goffertpark ne Nijmegen.

Me pelqeu shume. Ishte koncerti me i mire qe kam pare deri tani. 
Koncerti filloi pak me vones, mirepo shyqyr qe filloi dhe ja vlente me e pare (gjera qe ndodhin me nje grup si puna e Guns N Roses). Axl Rose na habiti te gjithve. Dukej shume ne form dhe her pas here bente ndonje shaka. Grupi qe e shoqeronte ate ishte per bukuri, megjithse un do te deshiroja me shume grupin e tij te vjeter me Slashin, Duffin dhe Mat. Nga ana muzikore grupi i tij i ri ishte shume mire, por prape jo si grupi qe ka qen dikur Guns n Roses. Muzikantet e rinj dukeshin pak si te droguar, apo edhe pak si te cmendur, mirepo un u kenaqa duke i pare, sepse ishin shume komike dhe sepse kishte qyfyre, prandaj. 

Axl Rose nuk kishte ndryshuar, zerin e kishte akoma ne form dhe ishte edhe shume energjik. 

Eshte gjynah te flasesh keq per kete kengetar, sepse un mendoj qe ai sido qe ti kete punet, prape mundohet qe ta bej publikun per vete dhe mua me pelqen shume zeri i tij.  Mua me pelqeu qe luajti shume kenge te vjetra te tij. Qellimi i koncertit ishte qe Guns N Roses eshte akoma gjalle dhe Axl Rose eshte i kenaqur per kete gje. 

Ne fund te koncertit diktatori Axl Rose hodhi mikrofonin ne popull. Dhe keshtu qe koncerti mbaroi perseri ne rremuje dhe kaos. ( Shyqyr qe nuk e hodhi nga krahu i im) Tipish Axl Rose. :pa dhembe:

----------


## romeoOOO

Eshte e kote te mbaj te njejten emer te grupit te meparshem Axl!  :i ngrysur: 


Nuk meriton Axl te mbaj emrin e ish-grupit!

----------


## afro-crack

Sa me perket mua ky gup eshte super edhe kane nje zë qe duhet ta kete nje Rock Grup

----------


## Arcimedes

> Eshte e kote te mbaj te njejten emer te grupit te meparshem Axl! 
> 
> 
> Nuk meriton Axl te mbaj emrin e ish-grupit!



Ti dukesh qe se ke pare Axl Rose-n ndonjehere LIVE, prandaj shkruan keshtu. 

Axl Rose eshte nje kengetar qe as nje njeri qe nuk e ka pare vete me syte e tij/te saj nuk mund ta imagjinoj dot: kengetari me simpatik, egoist dhe i zgjuar ne bote, per sa i perket muzikes Rock. 

Ne podium cdo gje behet simbas deshires se tij, perndryshe koncerti merr fund dhe mbaron dhe koncertet e tij behen zjarr dhe jo zjarr koti dhe fallco, por megjithmend zjarr qe te duket vetja sikur je ne paradize dhe ne hell ne te njejten kohe. Ky eshte Axl Rose; me, apo pa Guns n Roses.

----------


## FTN_2004

Do you know where you are? You're in the jungle baby, wake up, time to dieeeee hahaa
 Cuna dhe goca, ta ndaj bashke me ju lajmin e mire: Me ne fund, pas 14-15 vjetesh, enderra ime do behet realitet. Guns N'F#@ing Roses ne koncert woohoo....Baltimore 1st mariner arena me date 13 nentor. Dakort, nuk jane GNFR e dikurshem, po te pakten Axli eshte akoma :P Ka ndonje tjeter qe do shkoje ?
 Arcimedes, nuk e di a vje akoma ketej, po po erdhe, me thuj icik si ishin Guns ne koncert kete vere ?

----------


## Arcimedes

Guns-et ishin shum mire. Mua me pelqeu Axl sepse ishte perseri ai qe ka qene. Persa i perket anetarve te rinj te grupit, nuk mund qe ta zevendesonin grupin e vjeter me Slashin dhe Dufin. Perpiqeshe ai kitarristi, por prape si Slashi nuk eshte. 

Domethene Axl shume mire, por keta te tjeret.... hajt mo.... si ne cirk....por ja vlen me e pare, sepse prape ka qyfyre. Kenget shum mire, por mua nuk me pelqenin ato solot kur i luanin vete keta kitarristat e rinj, sepse ishin te nje niveli amatorist....

Por po e them edhe njehere.... ja vlen me shku, sepse do te shikosh se si perpiqet Axl me te gjitha menyrat qe ta mbaj gjalle kete grup dhe te japi koncerte dhe shows te mira...  per mua nje kengetar dhe organizator shum i madh, por ti FTN do ta shikosh vete kete gje.

Befsh qef ne koncertin e Axl, sepse eshte gjynah me e quajtur GNR.... :pa dhembe:

----------


## FTN_2004

Kam kenaqesine t'iu njoftoj qe sot ne darke do shkoj ne Baltimore me realizu nje nga endrrat e femijerise. Nqs gjithshka shkon mire, GNR ose me sakte Axl + 5 do japin nje shfaqje per te mbajt mend. S'ma merr mendja se do shkoi njeri nga forumi po po pys njehere kot ?

----------


## *andrea*

E tmerruar nga temat e muzikes shqiptare dhe preferencat e shume shqiptareve, nga muzika boterore e gjeta veten tek GNR. Mendoj se eshte nje nder grupet me fantastike (per te mos thene "the best") i te gjithe koherave dhe jam e sigurt qe kane per t'i rezistuar dhe shume dekadave ne vazhdim. Mesa duket ne pergjithesi (mesa koha ka treguar) ne Shqiperi nuk egziston ajo qe quhet "Edukate Muzikore". Le te shpresojme per nje te "ardhme" me te mire te preferencave te bashkeatdhetareve tane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FTN_2004

U shtu dhe nje fans tjeter. Mireserdhe ke kjo tema ime  :buzeqeshje:  GNR jane grupi i fundit i rock n'rollit sic i thone ketej. Albumi i ri Chinese Democracy eshte mbaruar se regjistruari dhe tani jane ne fazat e miksimit mesa kam degjuar. Kam pershtypjen se Axl po pret qe Velvet Revolver te nxjerrin albumin e dyte Libertad qe ke dali ne treg ne te njejten kohe me Chin. Dem. 
 Me sa kam degjuar nga albumi i ri, kenget jane me shume elektronike dhe me pak rock n'roll po megjithate ia vlen te degjosh Axlin te kendoi. 
 Ktu poshte po vej nje tip review te koncertit te Baltimores qe akoma me duket si enderr :P

Rruges per ne Baltimore degjova gjithshka, qe nga Appetite deri te Spaghetti Incident per parapregatitje. Ne B'more rrotull arenes shifja lloj lloj kalamajsh me bluze GNR, Metallica etj etj. Ne fillim shkojme ne pub per nxemje, pastaj pas nja nje ore futemi ne salle. Salla buxhet 18 and life, Sebastian Bach me pantallona lekure perpiqem te nxehe publikun. Kjo salla meqe ra fjala eshte shume e vogel ne krahasim me te tjerat dhe te duket vetja shume afer skenes. Nejse, Bach-u kendoj disa kenge te vjetra nga albumi Slave to the grind, kujtoi trupat qe jane akoma ne Irak dhe Afganistan (shume e pershtatshe pasi shumica ketu nuk e ndjejne luften) dhe e mbylli me "youth gone wild" Si perfundim u prit mire. Kur mbaroi ky shumica dolen perjashta per cigare e birre duke menduar qe Axli ishte akoma tu bo makiazhin dhe do dilte pas nja 2 oresh. Per dreq, kur isha jashte filluan njerezit tu bertit " Guns N' Roses" Mos mer thashe, se na hiku konga pare. Tu hyp shkallet degjoj Axlin qe ulerin " Do you know where the f uck you are Baltimore? haha arrita ne salle, te gjithe ishin ne kembe duke kenduar cdo varg. Mbase Jungle vijon It's so easy dhe Mr. Brownstone, Live and let die (numri me flake gjate kenges ishte madheshtor) dhe surpriza e pare "Knocking on heaven's door". Surprize sepse e prisja te ishte nga fundi po megjithate te gjithe kendojne ne kor me Axlin. Ky ishte pushimi i pare, vijon nje solo me kitarre. Meqe ra fjala, pjestaret e tjeter te bandes jane te nje niveli te mire, kenget i luajne mire deri tani, dhe me duket se ishin 3 kitarra. Koncerti vijon me You could be mine, The blues dhe Better, kenge te reja te albumit te ri Chinese Democracy. Dua te them ketu qe gjate ketyre kengeve, shumica e salles nuk kengonte me, pasi kane nje ritem tjeter; ketu ishte here e pare qe kuptova qe nuk ishte GNR i dikurshem i viteve 80. Nesje, surpriza tjeter qe nuk e prisja ishte November Rain pasi me duket nuk e kishin luajtur koncertet e fundit. November Rain ishte shume e pershtatshme, pasi koha ishte shi para koncertit. Doja te vecoja dhe nje gje tjeter ketu, Axl gjate koncertit dukej ne humor te mire, falenderoi sallen disa here, tha qe "The Wire" qe xhirohet ne B'more eshte nga serialet e preferuara, nuk i bertiti asnjerit me celular ose muzikante qe ngatarronin ndonje note. Dmth gjithshka po shkonte mire. Zhgenjimi i vogel kur nje nga solot me kitarre ishte "Beautiful" nga Ch. Aguilera ( e luhet muzike pop ne nje koncert rocku??) nejse, ca nga metalaret e vjeter rrotull meje nuk e priten mire ket kengen, po shume shpejt harruan kur koncerti vijoi me Out ta get me dhe Down on the farm , qe nuk para i luajne me. Shumica e salles ndejti ne kembe gjate gjithe kengeve, me perjashtim te disave qe me duket i kishin gjet biletat falas dhe nuk ia kishin idene se kush kendonte, pasi ndejten ul gjith kohen. "Patience" ben disa cakmake te ndizen tek tuk po me shume me duket ishin ekrane celularesh. Axl kendon me nje tute me kapuc ne koke. Jo shume rock n'roll po fundi fundit jemi afer ghettove te Baltimores. Nighttrain dhe Chinese democracy, dritat fiken, Axl pershendet sallen po dihet qe embelsira eshte lene per ne fund. Paradise city e mbyll 2 ore e gjysem koncert sic duhet. Mua akoma nuk me besohet qe ndodhi ne te vertete (pjeserisht isha i intoksikuar haha) 
Pro-te e koncertit " Zeri i Axl dukej me ne forme se para 4 vjeteve, pjesetaret e bandes luajne mire me njeri tjetrin, nata s'pati asnji kaprico.
Kundra-t : Mungonin Slash, Duff, Izzy dhe Matt Sorum, dmth 4/5 e atij grupit qe dikur ishin me te rrezikshmit e rocknrollit. Bumblebee perpiqej po dicka mungonte (Slashi). Axli nuk vesh asgje extravagante me dhe ato gershetat duhen ndryshuar. Pervec 3 kengeve te reja, te gjitha te tjerat jane kenge te vjetra. Mikrofoni i Axlit mbytej nga instrumentet e tjera. 
Si perfundim, se u zgjata shume, koncerti ishte shume me mire sesa e kisha menduar, megjithese mungonte atmosfera qe prisja nga nje koncert i GNR, tensioni para koncertit, abuzimi i alkolit, kapricot ne skene. Un kam akoma shprese per nje bashkim te grupit origjinal.

----------

